# Who's fishing



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

weather looks good for this weekend I hope I'm not the only in fishing up north here is anyone else joining me.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

*Welcome back*

Saturday was an OK day 3 blues on bunker chunks up to 10# and Sunday was the day of the skunk my boating buddy did well on the stripers using bunkers and mackerel chunks so all and all it was a good weekend. Next weekend will start on Friday for me so hopefully it will be an enjoyable early start.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Pretty nice size blues. What type of rig do you use to fish the blues? Hi-low or something else? Any pics?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I use the HI/low and fishfinder and sorry forgot the camera, but I will have pics next week if I catch fish long weekend for fishing for me I have Friday off and hope to be out there every morning.


----------

